# Anybody do the first oil change at 1k?



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm not sure what everyone else here "believes" in terms of changing oil, as I know some people like to wait till 10k, but I've always done my oil changes at 5k intervals with all my cars, and with my R when I bought it new, the first one was at 1k. Curious to know if im the only one thinking that way?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm waiting till 10k...because it's what they recommend and I'm not keeping this beyond the 6 year warranty period anyway.

On cars I planned to keep long term though I had used oil analysis done to see which interval best suited that car with my driving style/location.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

socialD said:


> I'm waiting till 10k...because it's what they recommend and I'm not keeping this beyond the 6 year warranty period anyway.
> 
> On cars I planned to keep long term though I had used oil analysis done to see which interval best suited that car with my driving style/location.


This !


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

I was thinking about it. This car and my last new car, a Ford Edge were the first cars where I did not change the (first oil change) between 1K and 3K. My local auto supply sent we a coupon for a free oil analysis. That is what I did with the Edge at around 1,600 miles. I do not remember the whole report (moisture particles, acids etc.) but essentially it was as clean as new oil. Indistinguishable, I think is what the report stated. So I do not think I will change until about 5K to 7K. Do not want to wait until 10K. I do my own servicing on my cars so no biggie for me to change it. Besides , I want to see what I find.  The plastic drain plug is dumb. I wonder why they use a disposable drain plug?

Then you also have to reset the service computer. You need the instructions. Not complicated, but far from intuitive.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lothareb said:


> I was thinking about it. This car and my last new car, a Ford Edge were the first cars where I did not change the (first oil change) between 1K and 3K. My local auto supply sent we a coupon for a free oil analysis. That is what I did with the Edge at around 1,600 miles. I do not remember the whole report (moisture particles, acids etc.) but essentially it was as clean as new oil. Indistinguishable, I think is what the report stated. So I do not think I will change until about 5K to 7K. Do not want to wait until 10K. I do my own servicing on my cars so no biggie for me to change it. Besides , I want to see what I find.  The plastic drain plug is dumb. I wonder why they use a disposable drain plug?
> 
> Then you also have to reset the service computer. You need the instructions. Not complicated, but far from intuitive.


With all these plastic drain plugs of late, just buy an oil extractor and do it from above ! Really comes into play if your filter is accessable from the top, which it is on the Tsi.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

TheDoc46 said:


> With all these plastic drain plugs of late, just buy an oil extractor and do it from above ! Really comes into play if your filter is accessable from the top, which it is on the Tsi.


The plastic drain plug is less likely to cross thread or be any issue at all. They are well designed and pretty much idiot proof. 
The steel oil pans and drain plugs have had issues with cross threading by the dealership and have had issues where the threaded insert has separated from the pan and made it impossible to remove the plug.

As for oil change before the recommended 10k. A complete waste of money, time and resources. It's been proven many many many times through oil analysis that the oil is fine even over 10k.
There are plenty of the threads on this out there. But in the end it's your money, time do what you want.


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

So you need to buy an oil plug each oil change, or dies the old one just screw back in?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Go through ECS Tuning and buy one of the oil change kits it will come with the plug. 


Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lothareb said:


> So you need to buy an oil plug each oil change, or dies the old one just screw back in?





EPilot said:


> Go through ECS Tuning and buy one of the oil change kits it will come with the plug.


Is there any good reason why the oil could not be "extracted" instead of drained in an EA888 engine? I did this for years in my old TDI with no issues.
Extract the oil and change the filter from the top. You do not need to replace the drain plug if you do not remove it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Is there any good reason why the oil could not be "extracted" instead of drained in an EA888 engine? I did this for years in my old TDI with no issues.
> Extract the oil and change the filter from the top. You do not need to replace the drain plug if you do not remove it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


You can. I just don’t trust that extractors pull everything out of the pan. 


Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

An early first oil and filter change on a new engine is a good thing. After that, I would not go beyond 5000 mile intervals. Oil and filters are cheap insurance compared to engine repairs...........
Also, change your transmission fluid and filter every 40,000 miles.....even though VW calls it "Lifetime".....
And the few ounces of old engine oil left in the pan by an extractor is not going to make any impact to the 80 ounces (5 qts) of fresh oil you put in....


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

EPilot said:


> You can. I just don’t trust that extractors pull everything out of the pan.


Draining does not get everything out either. Both draining and extracting oil will leave a little bit behind. I know people who have tested it both ways - first extract and then drain and the other way around. Only a small (negligible) amount of oil was left behind in both cases. However, there are probably some engines where extracting does not work as well as draining.

As for the OP's original question: There are few good reasons to change the oil before the recommended interval but there are actually several good reasons not to change it early. With today's modern fully synthetic oils and today's modern manufacturing tolerances short oil change intervals are really not necessary. Changing your motor oil before the 10,000 mile recommended interval is very good for the company that sells you the oil and filters but it is not necessary for the engine and it may even be bad for the engine. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

same here, my oil clear like new @ 1600KM


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Draining does not get everything out either. Both draining and extracting oil will leave a little bit behind. I know people who have tested it both ways - first extract and then drain and the other way around. Only a small (negligible) amount of oil was left behind in both cases. However, there are probably some engines where extracting does not work as well as draining.
> 
> As for the OP's original question: There are few good reasons to change the oil before the recommended interval but there are actually several good reasons not to change it early. With today's modern fully synthetic oils and today's modern manufacturing tolerances short oil change intervals are really not necessary. Changing your motor oil before the 10,000 mile recommended interval is very good for the company that sells you the oil and filters but it is not necessary for the engine and it may even be bad for the engine.
> 
> ...


How could changing the oil early be "bad for the engine" ???


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I know Honda has a history of using a break-in additive on the factory fill and manual specifically states not to change it early. But have not heard of VW doing that.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> How could changing the oil early be "bad for the engine" ???


I'm no expert, but this post is from a guy who seems to know what he is talking about. He is actually talking about TDI engines but the quality of the fully synthetic oils is the same.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showpost.php?p=2340534&postcount=27




socialD said:


> I know Honda has a history of using a break-in additive on the factory fill and manual specifically states not to change it early. But have not heard of VW doing that.




Modern engines do not need a special "break-in" oil because of improved manufacturing tolerances. If any break-in oil is used it is used only in the engine factory. It s then replaced with "standard" (whatever is correct for the engine) motor oil.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*Oil change interval*

My Tiguan is coming up on 3500 miles and I was wondering what to do about oil changes. It looks like all there is for oil available for DYI is 502 compliant oil at 5000 mile change intervals. I have a free oil change and inspection at the dealership but I don't know if I trust that they used the 508 extended life oil so that I can go 10,000 miles before changing the oil. I used the 507 extended life oil for my 2014 Jetta TDI with no problems so I hope that the Castrol 0w-20 oil will be available eventually. Guess I need to call the dealership and find out what oil they use and go from there. Has anyone decided what they are going to do about oil changes?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

10k done at the dealer. Not going to keep it beyond warranty so no reason to do anything more than what the book calls for in order to preserve warranty.

I ran 10k on my old GTI and had oil analysis done. The oil was still in fine shape and could go longer.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

There's good info in this thread albeit being for the V6.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8829402-Atlas-V6-Oil-Change-Routine

And it seems like 10k is fine, but if you are questioning it for the long term just do 5k intervals instead.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I want to do the 10k oil changes just don't trust the dealerships just wondering when the 0w-20 would be available for DIY. Like I said I used the extended life oil in my TDI.


----------



## bigmt3792 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just did the first oil change in mine at 5k. I called the dealers around me and they said to just used the same 5w-40 synthetic even though the car calls for 0w30


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I was offered the same 5w40 last time i was shopping supplies and filter from the dealer.


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Any dealer who is telling you to put 5w40 is an idiot. Here you go...


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Copied from Audi “Fuel and Oil” leaflet:

Most Gasoline Engines: Audi oil standard VW 502.00
• B-Cycle and 3.0 Turbo (S4, S5, SQ5) Gasoline Engines: Audi oil standard VW 508.00
• Diesel engines: Audi oil standard VW 507.00
• R8 GT and 2014+ R8 V10: Audi oil standard VW 501.01

Tig is B-cycle so 508.00. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I called the dealership service department where I purchased my Tiguan to find out if they had the 0w-20 oil. I was told that they didn't have the any of the 0w-20 oil in stock and didn't know when they would get some. So I asked the service manager what they intended to do when the Tiguans they have sold came due for an oil change. He told me that it would be ok to use 5w-40. I had the VW oil specification chart open on my computer. I told him that according to the information on the chart specified the 0w-20 oil and that it was not backward compatible with other oils. He told me that I should check my owners manual to see if there were other oils that could be substituted and that I should not believe everything that I read on the internet. No wonder I hate dealerships


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

refueler said:


> I called the dealership service department where I purchased my Tiguan to find out if they had the 0w-20 oil. I was told that they didn't have the any of the 0w-20 oil in stock and didn't know when they would get some. So I asked the service manager what they intended to do when the Tiguans they have sold came due for an oil change. He told me that it would be ok to use 5w-40. I had the VW oil specification chart open on my computer. I told him that according to the information on the chart specified the 0w-20 oil and that it was not backward compatible with other oils. He told me that I should check my owners manual to see if there were other oils that could be substituted and that I should not believe everything that I read on the internet. No wonder I hate dealerships


Amazon has sale on Castrol 0w20 fully synthetic. I ordered 3 jars. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JGQLZJ4/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_pre_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm going to stick with 0w20 over the winter, but switch to 5w40 for the summer since I have several boxes left from my 1.8T. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Iljata said:


> Amazon has sale on Castrol 0w20 fully synthetic. I ordered 3 jars.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JGQLZJ4/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_pre_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


0w20 oil for vw has to meet the new VW 508.00/509.00 standard.

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ngine-oil-for-volkswagen-group-300277766.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> 0w20 oil for vw has to meet the new VW 508.00/509.00 standard.
> 
> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ngine-oil-for-volkswagen-group-300277766.html
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I wonder if all the dealers have it?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

pwaug said:


> I wonder if all the dealers have it?


By now, all dealerships should have the new oil. It should have come in in their regular parts shipments. The real question is do they know that they should be using it? When VW 507 oil first came out many dealers continued to use the old 504 oil for months (or years) even though they had the 507 oil in stock. The proper question is not whether or not they have it - it is whether or not the USE it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks Don!! Good information.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

504 is older than 507? No it isn't
504 compliments 507.

Maybe you're thinking 502.00.

But when 504/507 came out, the sulfur in The gas was too high for it. So the 10,000 mile oil change interval cannot be met. 10 ppm sulfur gasoline was supposedly to be implemented this year (2017).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> 504 is older than 507? No it isn't
> 504 compliments 507.
> 
> Maybe you're thinking 502.00.
> ...


10k interval it's a joke. I do mine at 5k on all vehicles regardless of how good the oil is. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

That oil on amazon does not appear to meet the VW 508 spec it is for Japanese cars. The Castrol 0w-20 needs to be the LL IV FE professional grade and I don't think that oil on Amazon is. As I stated before the dealership where I bought my Tiguan doesn't have the right oil when I talked to the service department on the 29th of Dec. I'm going to contact other dealerships in the area to see if any of them have the right oil.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Change the oil and filter every 5000 miles max, only use the specified oil that meets the VW spec. 
Today, the commonly available 0W-20 oils meet the Honda/ Japanese specs, but do not meet the VW 508/509 spec.........


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

according to https://www.audiusa.com/content/dam...2017-Technical-Service-Bulletin-9.27.2017.pdf

part number is G 0525771LDSP, ECS uning has it https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/engoil/ge525771ldsp/


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the oil for some reason I didn't find the it when searching


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Iljata said:


> 10k interval it's a joke. I do mine at 5k on all vehicles regardless of how good the oil is.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I guess the engineers who designed these cars don't know what they're talking about when they state their service intervals. 

My 2008 benz has 20,000km oil changes or every year and I stick to that. 250,000km and still going strong 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Iljata said:


> , but switch to 5w40 for the summer since I have several boxes left from my 1.8T.


Probably not a good idea at all. There is a reason why they switched it to 0w20 and its nothing remotely close to 5w40.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

daisoman said:


> I guess the engineers who designed these cars don't know what they're talking about when they state their service intervals.
> 
> My 2008 benz has 20,000km oil changes or every year and I stick to that. 250,000km and still going strong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Engineers will not be there to help you out when the car stop running due to sludge also. I prefer to be safe rather then sorry and $60 will not break the bank. 

Cars in EU has been running on 10k+ oil interval changes for a very long time. Oil, fuel and all additives in EU are much Better grade than here in the states.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

alextakesphotos said:


> Probably not a good idea at all. There is a reason why they switched it to 0w20 and its nothing remotely close to 5w40.


0w20 is for the 4% improvement in fuel economy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Iljata said:


> Engineers will not be there to help you out when the car stop running due to sludge also. I prefer to be safe rather then sorry and $60 will not break the bank.
> 
> Cars in EU has been running on 10k+ oil interval changes for a very long time. Oil, fuel and all additives in EU are much Better grade than here in the states.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


What I don't get is why spend the extra money if you don't need to. But hey it's your money. You can also probably put 94 octane if it helps u sleep better. 

Eu Or Na as long as you're using VW approved parts I don't see the reason to do service ahead of time.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

daisoman said:


> What I don't get is why spend the extra money if you don't need to. But hey it's your money. You can also probably put 94 octane if it helps u sleep better.
> 
> Eu Or Na as long as you're using VW approved parts I don't see the reason to do service ahead of time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Iljata said:


> Engineers will not be there to help you out when the car stop running due to sludge also. I prefer to be safe rather then sorry and $60 will not break the bank.
> 
> Cars in EU has been running on 10k+ oil interval changes for a very long time. Oil, fuel and all additives in EU are much Better grade than here in the states.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


It used to be the case for fuel, until recently, where (as I mentioned earlier) the sulfur level is now 10 ppm. Oil/additives, as long as it is certified VW508.00, that's all that matters, regardless of market. Fuel additives, that's why we have Top Tier.

You're argument about "superior fuel/oil/additives" doesn't hold water anymore.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Now I'm confused I emailed Castrol of North America to see if the VW 508 0w-20 oil would be available for sale to the public. They responded that it is only available at VW dealerships. It sure looks like ECS is selling it though. I'm just coming up on 6000 mi so I still have time to sort this out.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

If you go to www.parts.vw.com and enter in
G052577M2
Various dealerships will have their prices listed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> If you go to www.parts.vw.com and enter in
> G052577M2
> Various dealerships will have their prices listed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks for this info!!! Was able to verify two dealers close to me have this oil in stock so I assume they use it for oil changes.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys, I searched and can't find any threads for a full write up on the steps/tools needed to do an oil change on the new Tigs.
Is there one??? 
I don't want to use an extractor, I want to do regular draining of the pan method at the plug.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

EPilot said:


> The plastic drain plug is less likely to cross thread or be any issue at all. They are well designed and pretty much idiot proof.
> The steel oil pans and drain plugs have had issues with cross threading by the dealership and have had issues where the threaded insert has separated from the pan and made it impossible to remove the plug.
> 
> As for oil change before the recommended 10k. A complete waste of money, time and resources. It's been proven many many many times through oil analysis that the oil is fine even over 10k.
> There are plenty of the threads on this out there. But in the end it's your money, time do what you want.




You do not change the oil early because the oil itself is worn out, you change the oil early to get the break in particles out to reduce wear on the engine. 

I did mine at 1200 miles on my Alltrack which has the 1.8T engine. Yeah I get that Tiguan owners are far less likely to be car enthusiasts and more like the "point A to B crossover suvs are kewl" type, so you guys may not care about wear on the engine...








This is the oil analysis result:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

refueler said:


> I called the dealership service department where I purchased my Tiguan to find out if they had the 0w-20 oil. I was told that they didn't have the any of the 0w-20 oil in stock and didn't know when they would get some. So I asked the service manager what they intended to do when the Tiguans they have sold came due for an oil change. He told me that it would be ok to use 5w-40. I had the VW oil specification chart open on my computer. I told him that according to the information on the chart specified the 0w-20 oil and that it was not backward compatible with other oils. He told me that I should check my owners manual to see if there were other oils that could be substituted and that I should not believe everything that I read on the internet. No wonder I hate dealerships


I see you are in Maine-what dealership was that?


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Have the dealer do it on the specified schedule.*

My 1999 Passat slipped the timing belt at 67K miles. The car had a 100K drivetrain warranty. The dealer made me jump through hoops. I had to bring documentation of all oil changes in to the dealer. It was at this time that i learned what a lousy record keeper I was. I could document some, but not all changes. Additionally, they asked if I had done the 40K timing belt check, which I had to prove was not in the 1999 owners manual. It took allot of time to organize my records and provide documentation. If you do all your own oil changes and maintenance, you will need to prove you did it if you have a warranty claim. How are you going to prove it? You could put all your oil changes on YouTube. You could get a notarized witness statement and file it at the courthouse. You will have even more problems justifying not using the recommended oil.

The ECS kit is about $70, and based on the picture is using 5W-40 which is not the recommended oil (maybe it is better?, but it is still not the recommended oil). My dealer charges $80 for an oil change and offers a free shuttle pickup/dropoff, and it gives me a chance to hobnob with them. Also, if the oil drops below the fill line in the 10K oil change interval the dealer will top it off for free. 

My recommendation is follow the oil change interval prescribed by VW, and have the dealer do all the oil changes and if something happens in the warranty period, it is all on them. At 72K or 6 years sell the car and you won't have to worry if the dealer did the work correctly. You never have to lug oil to the recycling center, you never have to clean spilled oil off the driveway, your clothes, your tools. So it could actually be cheaper to have the dealer change your oil.

I do always check the dipstick before leaving to make sure it isn't overfilled.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

DanTig18 said:


> Hey guys, I searched and can't find any threads for a full write up on the steps/tools needed to do an oil change on the new Tigs.
> Is there one???
> I don't want to use an extractor, I want to do regular draining of the pan method at the plug.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I also have not found one. Usually the first DIY I look for when I buy a car.

I can tell you this from the few days that I have had the car to inspect it...

1. The oil plan seems to be plastic.

2. The oil plug seems to be plastic. They are available from ECS Tuning. I suggest replacing the plug for each oil change.

3. The oil plug requires a special tool, also available from ECS.

4. The oil filter housing is on top of the engine. Lower left corner of the engine cover. It's black. You'll need to get a decent size socket for it. None of mine fit.

5. The owner's manual specifies 0w20. I would only use a fully synthetic version of 0w20. Walmart has the big jugs of it for $25. You'll need more than one jug.

6. Document! Save your receipts. Take photos of the receipt up against your odometer to verify mileage. Photograph the process. Your phone will add meta data to the photos with the date. Should be good enough evidence of maintenance based on the suggestions of the guy above.


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

I need to change my oil in the next few weeks, I just hit 1750 today and want it done by 3K max for the first one. I’ll try to take some pics and get a DIY up here.

You definitely want to use the 508/509
spec 0w-20. I believe Motul dealers should be able to get you some https://www.motul.com/us/en-US/products/specific-508-00-509-00-0w20
or of course the dealer parts department.

Give it a year it’ll be more widely available I’m thinking. GM had the same issue when they came out with Dexos (08?) and a couple years later it was in Walmart. In the mean time don’t put the wrong oil in the car, and the 0w-20s in stores right now are the wrong oil.

Also if it’s the plastic drain plug I think it is they are actually really nice going in. Bottoms out so you can’t overtorque them like an aluminum pan with a steel bolt. Threw me off when I saw plastic down there too but it’s actually a solid setup.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

vw_service_advisor said:


> I need to change my oil in the next few weeks, I just hit 1750 today and want it done by 3K max for the first one. I’ll try to take some pics and get a DIY up here.
> 
> You definitely want to use the 508/509
> spec 0w-20. I believe Motul dealers should be able to get you some https://www.motul.com/us/en-US/products/specific-508-00-509-00-0w20
> ...


DIY would be great. Thanks! 

I'll admit I did not verify the oil spec other than 0w20 before suggesting Walmart. Good to know that those oils available still are not to proper spec. Thanks for pointing that out.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Liqui Moly Top Tec 6200 0w20 is VW 508 approved and is somewhat more readily available than Motul at the moment.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey guys considering changing my oil at ~1500 miles and then every 5000 miles after. Thinking about just taking it to my local dealer since cost wise it would be about the same if I did it myself. Does anyone know if they would even service it considering their oil changing interval is every 10,000 miles?


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

L-Tig said:


> Hey guys considering changing my oil at ~1500 miles and then every 5000 miles after. Thinking about just taking it to my local dealer since cost wise it would be about the same if I did it myself. Does anyone know if they would even service it considering their oil changing interval is every 10,000 miles?


I took my Golf Alltrack to the dealer in Austin and they changed my oil at 1200 miles. All I said was I wanted to change the break in oil. No complaints or questions asked. 

Some people say they get "sent away" by the dealership. I'm pretty sure all you have to do is insist that they change the oil. And don't let them tell you the car is "broken in at the factory" because the manual clearly states that break in is for the first 1000 miles.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jackalopephoto said:


> Some people say they get "sent away" by the dealership. I'm pretty sure all you have to do is insist that they change the oil. And don't let them tell you the car is "broken in at the factory" because the manual clearly states that break in is for the first 1000 miles.


I cannot imagine anybody who wants to spend money for service being "sent away" from a dealership service department. The service department is where most dealerships make most of their money.

You are correct that the manual does specify taking it easy on the car for the first 1000 miles (break-in period). However, the manual also states that the first oil change is not due until 10,000 miles. You can change the oil sooner than this if you want to but you can't claim it is because of what the manual says. There are valid arguments for early oil changes, but there are also valid arguments for waiting until 10k miles. I don't pretend to be an expert in this field, so I just follow the official procedure. My first oil change will probably be next month when I hit the 10k mile mark.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> jackalopephoto said:
> 
> 
> > Some people say they get "sent away" by the dealership. I'm pretty sure all you have to do is insist that they change the oil. And don't let them tell you the car is "broken in at the factory" because the manual clearly states that break in is for the first 1000 miles.
> ...


You will be surprised with my Honda the dealer insisted that I don’t need to change my oil until my service light came on 😕 so I guess it depends.

Eventually got tired of asking them and ended up doing them myself.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

refueler said:


> Now I'm confused I emailed Castrol of North America to see if the VW 508 0w-20 oil would be available for sale to the public. They responded that it is only available at VW dealerships. It sure looks like ECS is selling it though. I'm just coming up on 6000 mi so I still have time to sort this out.


ECS is a VW dealer ;-)


----------



## 19TIG (Dec 30, 2018)

refueler said:


> My Tiguan is coming up on 3500 miles and I was wondering what to do about oil changes. It looks like all there is for oil available for DYI is 502 compliant oil at 5000 mile change intervals. I have a free oil change and inspection at the dealership but I don't know if I trust that they used the 508 extended life oil so that I can go 10,000 miles before changing the oil. I used the 507 extended life oil for my 2014 Jetta TDI with no problems so I hope that the Castrol 0w-20 oil will be available eventually. Guess I need to call the dealership and find out what oil they use and go from there. Has anyone decided what they are going to do about oil changes?



What do you mean available eventually? You can buy 0w-20 Castrol or Mobil 1 anywhere. Amazon even has it's own version.


----------

